# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Insulted Other Member?

## Kilz

Has Ubuntu forums gotten so politically correct that a member is given a warning for saying that "some" nameless people who leave a os exactly as it is are like sheep? ay it isnt so please.
I thought it was ok to voice an opinion. This wasnt in the newbie section but the cafe.

----------


## Kilz

I have just been threatened by a member of the forum staff in a private message.

----------


## cariboo

For the admins:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1868225

----------


## Kilz

cariboo907 is the forum staff member that threatened me in a private message, please let me know who wants the message forwarded to them.

----------


## Joeb454

We have a copy of the message - and the FC are looking into the issue.

----------


## Kilz

Thanks, I just received yet another infraction notice from a staff member saying this thread was not polite. I dont think I have been, and I thought the resolution center was for the express purpose of dealing with issues such as these.

----------


## Joeb454

We saw that come through too - if you check your infraction pages that shouldn't actually be there anymore. Can you just confirm that for us?

----------


## Kilz

Thanks,
Just checked, it isnt listed. I was just shocked to see the message.

----------


## s.fox

> Thanks,
> Just checked, it isnt listed. I was just shocked to see the message.


Thank you for checking, I wasn't completly sure I had removed it correctly.

We are still reviewing the personal message.

Thank you for your patience.

----------


## Kilz

Not a problem, some things take time. I have also used the report abuse function to send in a copy of the private message in question.

----------


## lisati

For the admins: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1868666

----------


## Kilz

This post was made 4 weeks ago, can I please have an update on when I should expect some sort of determination?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Has Ubuntu forums gotten so politically correct that a member is given a warning for saying that "some" nameless people who leave a os exactly as it is are like sheep? ay it isnt so please.
> I thought it was ok to voice an opinion. This wasnt in the newbie section but the cafe.





> This post was made 4 weeks ago, can I please have an update on when I should expect some sort of determination?


Your posting style was indeed offensive, it is nothing short of demeaning to how others choose to run their OS and is disrespectful of the choices of others.

To make matters worse, when a user reacted to your post you come crying to the RC. It seems disingenuous that you can post in a provocative manor, but then complain when others do the same.

No infractions were issued, so nothing more needs to be done at this time.

----------


## Kilz

This is exactly why I stopped posting long ago. This forum was not a place where someone is free to express their opinions, it seems its only to have gotten worse with time.  The cafe was always a place to discuss things. It was a place that differences in opinions were allowed.
The moderators try to read between the lines and try to read a "tone" of a message in a print medium which is almost impossible. Thats why emoticons are standard.
That I was threatened with violence by a moderator is sad, I did no such thing. Thats not the Ubuntu I remember, or the guidelines I remember reading. You seem to be saying that because you read a tone in a discussion its ok for a moderator to break the rules. Even if there was such a tone (which I in no way think there was) didnt anyone ever teach you that two wrongs dont make a right?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> This is exactly why I stopped posting long ago. This forum was not a place where someone is free to express their opinions, it seems its only to have gotten worse with time.  The cafe was always a place to discuss things. It was a place that differences in opinions were allowed.
> The moderators try to read between the lines and try to read a "tone" of a message in a print medium which is almost impossible. Thats why emoticons are standard.
> That I was threatened with violence by a moderator is sad, I did no such thing. Thats not the Ubuntu I remember, or the guidelines I remember reading. You seem to be saying that because you read a tone in a discussion its ok for a moderator to break the rules. Even if there was such a tone (which I in no way think there was) didnt anyone ever teach you that two wrongs dont make a right?


You have always posted in a provocative manor and I recall I have banned you before for your obnoxious posting style, and my preference is for you to modify your behavior.

My second choice is to (again) ban you from these forums.

The fact of the matter is, after reviewing your post, and the response, you more or less got what you deserved, and the staff does not feed anything further needs be done.

I would suggest that if you continue to be so obnoxious it is only a matter of time until someone does in fact punch you in the face.

----------


## Kilz

I have never been banned. I have had few problems in most places I go, including here. If you take the total so called problem posts against my total post count it the percentage is about .0006, kind of insignificant.
Thanks for confirming my assessment of these forums. By the way, your not going to prompt me into some foolish post. I will have to think on my next step since you just advocated violence against a forum member.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

Nobody is advocating violence, nobody has threatened you. People are merely telling you you are posting in an insulting tone and warning you of the consequences of your behavior.

If you continue here you will be banned. Hard to say what would happen in real life, but I can certainly see where you have the potential to become involved in altercations.

What you fail to understand is that we are trying to give you a chance to change your ways before you suffer the consequences.

----------

